# Kwon Chang Hoon



## MarcoMilanista (6 Febbraio 2016)

Nome: Kwon Chang Hoon

Data di nascita: 30 Giugno 1994

Altezza: 1.74 cm

Peso: 67 kg

Nazionalità: Sud Coreana

Squadra in cui milita attualmente: Suwon bluewings (Corea del sud)

Numero di maglia: 22

Possibilità di vedere partite di lui su YouTube, o altri siti di hosting: Molto alte

Dove vederlo e dove lo vedrete: Su YouTube c'è un canale dove caricano gli incontri principali del campionato coreano, il nome coreano della squadra in cui milita attualmente è 소 원. Kwon chang hoon sarà impegnato con la Corea del sud Under 23 (nonostante faccia già parte della nazionale maggiore) alle prossime olimpiadi di Rio.

Ruolo: centrocampista offensivo, ma può giocare anche come interno di centrocampo

Giocatore a cui somiglia maggiormente : Mateo Kovacic

Non fatevi ingannare dal fisico apparente gracilino, è quasi impossibile togliere il pallone tra i piedi di Kwon Chang Hoon, tutto questo grazie alla sua ottima tecnica individuale e caparbietà. Inoltre, ama svariare per tutto il campo muovendosi tra le linee, chiudendo questa breve descrizione sulle sue caratteristiche tecniche non posso non citare la sua grande visione di gioco e capacità di calciare da fermo in maniera potente e precisa.

Non giudico il giocatore da un punto di vista tattico e da quello del ritmo in campo, essendo il campionato coreano di livello molto più basso rispetto a molti campionati europei, a livello tattico, tecnico e di ritmi in campo; ciò nonostante Kwon Chang Hoon possiede già un'ottima tecnica di base che sarà destinata ad aumentare una volta approdata nel calcio che conta, il calcio europeo.

Continuerò a postare aggiornamenti sul giovane, stay tuned perché questo ragazzo è
davvero uno meritevole di attenzione, in quanto ha tutto il potenziale per diventare un ottimo giocatore (come minimo)


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Febbraio 2016)

Io non lo conosco ma scommetto che galliani sa sicuramente di chi stai parlando


----------



## MarcoMilanista (7 Febbraio 2016)

Contro il Jeonbuk, squadra coreana più forte e che si aggiudicherà il campionato 2015, non sfodera una grande prestazione, ma con una percussione centrale si procura la punizione da cui scaturisce il provvisorio 1 a 0 (un vero capolavoro)






Qui invece, contro il Pohang, porta tutti a lezione di difesa del pallone; non perde un pallone in tutta la partita.

A giorni postero altre gare in cui l'ho visto giocare, per chi interessa lol.

P.s: Chissà cosa dice l'album Panini su Kwon Chang Hoon...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (9 Febbraio 2016)

Contro il Pohang Steelers, questa volta in casa, sfodera una grande prestazione; corre per tutto il campo, supporta l'azione offensiva e in più segna anche un gol. 

Sono convinto che, infortuni permettendo, diventerà un ottimo giocatore (un ottimo tuttocampista)


----------



## MarcoMilanista (15 Febbraio 2016)

Visti 3/4 delle sue partite nella k league 2015 (che non è così pessimo come campionato), è ancora parecchio discontinuo e alcune gare le gioca in versione "non datemi la palla perché non ho voglia". In ogni caso tecnicamente è bravo.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (12 Marzo 2016)

In campo contro il Seongnam (trasferta) Gioca come interno di centrocampo, scambiandosi la cabina di regia con Santos e da ciò ne scaturisce una gara a due facce da parte sua; quando la regia è compito suo ogni apertura è calibrata al millimetro, quando non spetta a lui pascola per il campo diventando nullo. Per esprimere le sue caratteristiche al meglio deve giocare come unico playmaker perché non è un centrocampista che riesce a farti le due fasi (se poi il suo compagno di reparto a livello difensivo è nullo quanto lui...)


----------



## MarcoMilanista (26 Marzo 2016)

In gol con la nazionale under 23 contro i pari età dell'Algeria. Ha giocato un grande primo tempo ed è stato nominato "man of the match". In ogni caso, anche oggi/ieri ha mostrato il suo difetto più grande: l'essere discontinuo.

Edit: qui la gif del suo gol.

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-QDZFScNK...Cua2fqFyQN8lfhUj6u7BSsCshlMPp6aGw/s1600/8.gif


----------



## MarcoMilanista (30 Aprile 2016)

Nel Super Match- Suwon Bw vs Seoul, la sfida regina del campionato coreano- ha gran parte del merito sul gol della sua squadra, avvia il contropiede e poi conclude lui l'azione...se non fosse per il portiere che comunque non può fare nulla sul tap in di Santos.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (30 Aprile 2016)

Doppio...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (21 Maggio 2016)

Dopo un paio di buone partite, oggi si è messo in luce con una prestazione scandalosa. Pigro nel primo tempo, inconcludente nel secondo....incredibile abbia giocato tutta la gara.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (12 Giugno 2016)

Infortunato, starà fermo ai box 3-4 settimane. Tuttavia, la sua partecipazione alle olimpiadi di Rio non sembrerebbe essere a rischio.


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Giugno 2016)

Per quello che ho letto sembra molto momto interessante, gente cosi ci manca anche per completare la rosa, sicuramente c'e gia PSV dietro..


----------



## MarcoMilanista (14 Giugno 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Per quello che ho letto sembra molto momto interessante, gente cosi ci manca anche per completare la rosa, sicuramente c'e gia PSV dietro..



Guarda se fosse un giocatore giapponese a quest'ora starebbe già in Europa, magari al PSV appunto. Invece, essendo coreano deve attendere al servizio militare, ovvero deve (a 28 anni!!!) tornare in Corea del Sud per giocare due anni con la squadra militare -Sangju Sangmu- che chissà, potrebbe addirittura giocare nella seconda serie in quel periodo. L'unica possibilità che Kwon ha di evitare il servizio militare è ottenere una medaglia in Brasile oppure vincere i giochi asiatici del 2018. Buona fortuna.

In pratica Kwon avrebbe 5 anni a disposizione per una carriera europea, troppo poco per poter investire su di lui, considerando che è ancora acerbo.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (1 Luglio 2016)

Kwon Chang Hoon 2016 AFC under 23 Championship compilation.

https://youtu.be/dH9KwEeDObc


----------



## Theochedeo (5 Luglio 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Guarda se fosse un giocatore giapponese a quest'ora starebbe già in Europa, magari al PSV appunto. Invece, essendo coreano deve attendere al servizio militare, ovvero deve (a 28 anni!!!) tornare in Corea del Sud per giocare due anni con la squadra militare -Sangju Sangmu- che chissà, potrebbe addirittura giocare nella seconda serie in quel periodo. L'unica possibilità che Kwon ha di evitare il servizio militare è ottenere una medaglia in Brasile oppure vincere i giochi asiatici del 2018. Buona fortuna.
> 
> In pratica Kwon avrebbe 5 anni a disposizione per una carriera europea, troppo poco per poter investire su di lui, considerando che è ancora acerbo.



Accidenti non sapevo di questo obbligo per i giocatori coreani. Non vorrei essere troppo indiscreto, ma posso chiederti come mai segui così assiduamente il campionato coreano (soprattutto dove lo segui)?

Un'ultima domanda, se posso, a che campionato europeo assomiglia, come intensità e tasso tecnico, il campionato coreano?


----------



## MarcoMilanista (5 Luglio 2016)

Il campionato coreano si può seguire sul canale YouTube spotv, si può scegliere di vedere solo i goal (non tutti ma la maggior parte si), le azioni salienti e addirittura i match completi. Per chi non sa leggere l'alfabeto coreano:


K리그 클래식 = vuol dire k league classic, e i titoli che cominciano cosi trattano di calcio, poi per riconoscere di quale video si tratti basta solo vedere la durata del video stesso. 

Per quanto riguarda il livello siamo intorno alla nostra alta\medio alta lega pro, con la squadra campione in carica che potrebbe giocarsi un posto nei playoff di B e non scherzo. Lo stesso discorso vale per il Giappone.

Seguo il campionato coreano perché mi interessa la loro lingua e quindi il calcio è un buon aggancio, certo anche il fatto che ogni anno escano talenti nuovi è un bonus in più.

Per chi fosse interessato, sia mai che qualche curioso ci sia, più tardi postero i nomi delle squadre in coreano in modo tale da riconoscerle e un trucco per evitare di vedere partite noiose. Non posso garantire partite di alto livello tecnico, ma di sicuro qualcosa di buono la si può vedere pure lì. 

Se pensate che esiste calcio di serie A e calcio di Serie B (ovvero tutto ciò che non è premier league, bundesliga ecc) lasciate perdere e andate avanti. Per gli altri...buon divertimento (o forse no)


----------



## MarcoMilanista (6 Luglio 2016)

전북 현대 =Jeonbuk Hyundai. La squadra coreana più forte in assoluto, vincitrice di due campionati consecutivi e che si apprestano a fare il tris. La squadra di Jeonju ha eccellenti individualità (per il livello del campionato) in tutti i reparti; A partire dal portiere Kwon Sun Tae, passando per il difensore centrale della nazionale olimpica di Rio 2016, Choi KYu Baek, e la formidabile coppia di centrocampisti centrali formata da Kim Bo Kyung e Lee Jae Sung. Sulle fasce i brasiliani Leonardo E Lopez e come punta di diamante l'eterno Lee Dong Gook. Ancora imbattuti in campionato, a meno di stravolgimenti in questo mercato estivo, hanno tutte le carte in regola per vincere la champions league asiatica.

FC 서울=Fc Seoul. La squadra della capitale veniva data come contendente al titolo alla vigilia, non essendo poi cosi inferiore tecnicamente al Jeonbuk. L'inizio sembra dare ragione a chi puntava su di loro, ma poi due colpi bassi, nel giro di pochi mesi, hanno reso difficile il prosieguo di stagione per l'armata rosso e nera. Il primo colpo è stato vedere il centro Sin Jin Ho partire per raggiungere la squadra militare. Sin Jin Ho recitava un ruolo chiave nel centrocampo del Seoul e la sua dipartita ha fatto crollare l'intero edificio. Come se non bastasse, il cambio di allenatore ha fatto il resto, sicchè ora la squadra della capitale ha raccolto ben 0 punti nelle ultime tre partite. Devono svoltare in fretta, ma intanto il Jeonbuk sta scappando...

성남 FC = Fc Seongnam. Da seguire con attenzione il portierino classe 94', Kim Dong Jun (a volte romanizzato come Kim Dong Joon). Kim ha fatto il su debutto nella k league quest'anno e sta dimostrando sul campo di meritare la maglia da titolare della nazionale olimpica. Viene già considerato il secondo miglior portiere del campionato, dopo Kwon Sun Tae. 

울산 현대: Ulsan Hyundai. Squadra molto fisica e solida, una delle migliori difese del campionato. In questa statistica il merito va sicuramente attribuita al difensore Lee Jae Sung (omonimo di Lee Jae Sung del Jeonbuk) e al suo giovane compagno di reparto, Jung/Jeong Seung Hyun, classe 94.

포항 스틸러스: Pohang Steelers. Hanno avuto un inizo di stagione difficile ma ora si sono ripresi e praticano un gioco veloce e bello da vedere, sopratutto quando giocano nel loro tempio. Hanno battuto 3-1 a domicilio il Seoul, umiliato 4-0 l'Ulsan, battuto ancora una volta il Seoul 2-1 nel proprio campo e costretto al pari il Jeonbuk. Insomma, di certo non una squadra facile da affrontare.

al prossimo aggiornamento presenterò le altre squadre.

Per quanto riguarda il trucchetto è semplice: 

video azioni salienti più corto di 7 minuti = partita non bella, meglio passare ad altro (a meno che non si tratti di una sfida importante)

tra i 7 e i 9 minuti= partita bella, che si lascia guardare tranquillamente.

Superiore ai 9:30 partita molto divertente, da vedere.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (10 Luglio 2016)

Sinistro secco e palla all'angolino (nessuna deviazione)


----------



## MarcoMilanista (5 Agosto 2016)

https://vimeo.com/177677567

Fiji vs S. Korea extended hl. (assist di Kwon per il vantaggio, poi segna il secondo e il terzo) 

Spero che Vimeo non venga considerato come link esterno. Non si riesce a trovare nulla su youtube.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (2 Settembre 2016)

Kwon prima di debuttare tra i professionisti. AFC championship under 19 2012.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (2 Ottobre 2016)

Dopo un periodo difficile per lui, sembra dare segni di ripresa con questo assist.






Ma le cose a livello di club stanno andando non male, ma malissimo. In questa giornata hanno perso un importante derby/scontro salvezza e ora si trovano a 2 punti dalla zona play-out e a 4 punti dalla retrocessione diretta nella seconda serie. Sono la squadra che ha subito più gol nei minuti finali e danno segni di fragilità mentale molto preoccupanti. Rischiano seriamente di retrocedere.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (22 Ottobre 2016)

Punizione magistrale, un vero colpo da biliardo. Giusto un assaggio di quello che può combinare quando è in giornata.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (26 Ottobre 2016)

Goal in contropiede e Suwon Samsung in finale di Fa Cup.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (2 Novembre 2016)

Goal numero 7 in campionato, e Suwon Samsung matematicamente salvo.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (7 Novembre 2016)




----------



## MarcoMilanista (3 Dicembre 2016)

Ha vinto l'FA cup con il suo club, quindi giocherà in champions league pure l'anno prossimo (a patto che non venga ceduto in Europa questo inverno)

Nel giocatore, intanto, noto progressi nello scatto e nel primo controllo di palla. Non che in questi aspetti era carente prima, ma di sicuro è migliorato in questi ultimi mesi, facendolo avvicinare di più agli standard europei. 

Qui un suo marchio di fabbrica: l'inserimento (con o senza palla) in area partendo dalle retrovie


----------



## MarcoMilanista (22 Dicembre 2016)

Nei giorni scorsi ha ricevuto un'offerta da parte del Dijon, squadra che milita nella ligue 1 e in piena lotta retrocessione. Ma a quanto pare, l'offerta è stata rifiutata perchè il prezzo offerto per Kwon è stato ritenuto troppo basso, (credo) intorno ai 500 k €.

La società non lo farà partire per meno di 1,5 mln €.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (27 Dicembre 2016)

Allora...si hanno notizie concrete sul tipo di offerta presentata dal Dijon per il giocatore: prestito per 6 mesi con diritto di riscatto. Il suo club ritiene, giustamente, questa offerta ridicola perché il contratto del giocatore scade nel dicembre 2017 e non hanno nessuna intenzione di ritrovarsi un giocatore in scadenza. Il problema è che il ragazzo è sicuro delle sue capacità (che effettivamente ha) e sta spingendo la società ad accettare la proposta.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (11 Gennaio 2017)

Sebastian Larcier, capo scout del Digione, conferma l'interesse per Kwon Chang-hoon. "Si è vero, siamo molto interessati al giocatore. Si tratta di un centrocampista molto creativo e con grande visione di gioco, riteniamo sia un ragazzo dal grandissimo potenziale e che migliorerebbe tanto il tasso tecnico della nostra squadra" 

Ma l'ostacolo si chiama CSL. "Purtroppo per noi la società vorebbe vendere il giocatore nel campionato cinese, e le nostre disponibilità economiche non ci permettono nemmeno di avvicinarci alla cifra offerta dalle squadre cinesi per lui"

In ogni caso resta fiducioso su un suo possibile arrivo "Noi contiamo molto sul fatto che il ragazzo voglia mettersi in mostra in un campionato europeo, dunque stiamo solo aspettando che la squadra coreana abbassi le pretese sul suo cartellino. Abbiamo presentato un'offerta al club di 1 mln di € con percentuale su una futura cessione, questo è il massimo che possiamo offrire, ora spetta al ragazzo e alla società se scegliere l'aspetto sportivo o economico"


----------



## ralf (12 Gennaio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Sebastian Larcier, capo scout del Digione, conferma l'interesse per Kwon Chang-hoon. "Si è vero, siamo molto interessati al giocatore. Si tratta di un centrocampista molto creativo e con grande visione di gioco, riteniamo sia un ragazzo dal grandissimo potenziale e che migliorerebbe tanto il tasso tecnico della nostra squadra"
> 
> Ma l'ostacolo si chiama CSL. "Purtroppo per noi la società vorebbe vendere il giocatore nel campionato cinese, e le nostre disponibilità economiche non ci permettono nemmeno di avvicinarci alla cifra offerta dalle squadre cinesi per lui"
> 
> In ogni caso resta fiducioso su un suo possibile arrivo "Noi contiamo molto sul fatto che il ragazzo voglia mettersi in mostra in un campionato europeo, dunque stiamo solo aspettando che la squadra coreana abbassi le pretese sul suo cartellino. Abbiamo presentato un'offerta al club di 1 mln di € con percentuale su una futura cessione, questo è il massimo che possiamo offrire, ora spetta al ragazzo e alla società se scegliere l'aspetto sportivo o economico"


Ufficiale al Dijon.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (12 Gennaio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Ufficiale al Dijon.



Sicuro? Si parla di accordo fatto per 1,2 mln € ma niente di ufficiale per il momento. 

Oppure è una cosa degli ultimi minuti? 

Colpo in prospettiva prossima stagione più che questa comunque, sperando che il club riesca a salvarsi. 

Ci metto la firma per 300 minuti in campionato e salvezza della squadra.


----------



## ralf (13 Gennaio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Sicuro? Si parla di accordo fatto per 1,2 mln € ma niente di ufficiale per il momento.
> 
> Oppure è una cosa degli ultimi minuti?
> 
> ...



Da quello che ho letto danno l'ufficialità dopo le visite mediche.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (13 Gennaio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Da quello che ho letto danno l'ufficialità dopo le visite mediche.



Bene. Tanto per l'ingaggio non c'è problema, guadagnava 25.000 € l'anno, quindi capirai che sforzo convincerlo.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (14 Gennaio 2017)

Questo è interessante:

Kwon Chang-hoon ha detto in un'intervista che l'accordo col Digione è tutto fatto e a giorni sarà ufficiale. Inoltre ha dichiarato che ha scelto il Digione perchè è la squadra, tra tutte quelle interessate, che gioca nel campionato più competitivo.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (18 Gennaio 2017)

E' praticamente ufficiale (salvo disastri nelle visite mediche previste per questa sera). Passa al Digione per 1.2 mln € più una percentuale sulla futura cessione.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (2 Febbraio 2017)

Ha scelto il numero 22, lo stesso numero che aveva durante il suo periodo con il Suwon Bluewings. Per il suo debutto in Ligue 1 ci sarà da attendere un paio di settimane perchè non ancora al meglio della condizione fisica, essendo stato fermo un mese e mezzo.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (19 Febbraio 2017)

Fa il suo debutto in Ligue 1 contro il Lione, beh che dire?...diciamo che l'alunno è stato rimandato a quando ritroverà una migliore condizione fisica. Deve assolutamente trovare il ritmo gara e oggi questa cosa si è notata in modo palese.

Certo che i suoi compagni potrebbero pure fare qualche movimento, anzichè aspettare la palla sui piedi. Mica è vietato venire incontro alla palla, dettare la profondità etc.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (25 Febbraio 2017)

Inizia a far vedere quello che sa fare






Sembra che stia recuperando la sua forma fisica migliore, e un posto tra i titolari non tarderà ad arrivare. 

Contro il Nantes ha convinto anche dal punto di vista fisico: Gli avversari non sono mai riuscito a buttarlo giù, ha tenuto botta a tutti i contrasti spalla contro spalla. Può giocare tranquillamente a centrocampo (come mezz'ala) anche in Francia.


----------



## ralf (25 Febbraio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Inizia a far vedere quello che sa fare
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il coreano del Valencia lo conosci???


----------



## MarcoMilanista (25 Febbraio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Il coreano del Valencia lo conosci???



Lo conosco di fama, se ne parla molto bene di lui. E non bene nel senso che potrebbe diventare un ottimo giocatore, ma bene nel senso che potrebbe diventare un fenomeno con la F maiuscola. 

Il Real Madrid vorrebbe prelevarlo dal Valencia, questo per far capire di che talentino si sta parlando.


----------



## ralf (26 Febbraio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Lo conosco di fama, se ne parla molto bene di lui. E non bene nel senso che potrebbe diventare un ottimo giocatore, ma bene nel senso che potrebbe diventare un fenomeno con la F maiuscola.
> 
> Il Real Madrid vorrebbe prelevarlo dal Valencia, questo per far capire di che talentino si sta parlando.



Si ne ho sentito parlare bene anche io, qualche settimana fa ha fatto un gran goal con le giovanili.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (1 Aprile 2017)

Titolare contro il Marsiglia, ha fatto una buonissima gara.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (30 Aprile 2017)

Comincia a far parlare di se in Francia. Oggi è stato schierato da trequartista, e la difesa del Bordeaux da quel momento non ha capito più niente. 

Rapido, tecnico, ha visione di gioco, sa inserirsi molto bene e tiene anche botta fisicamente. Se non farà un'ottima carriera in Europa...io di calcio non ci capisco niente. Certo, a patto che venga schierato nel suo ruolo naturale come stasera. La gif non ha bisogno di commenti.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (11 Maggio 2017)

Trovate un paio di gif su internet

passaggio d'esterno sinistro in mezzo alle gambe del difensore, credo (non si capisce benissimo neanche zoomando la gif). In ogni caso un passaggio che non riesce a tutti.






Uso del piede "debole" 






Controllo di sinistro e palla in verticale con il destro (sembra fuorigioco ma non è cosi)






Un'altro pallone in mezzo alle gambe, la sua specialità...altro che tiro a giro alla Robben


----------



## MarcoMilanista (22 Maggio 2017)

Digione che raggiunge la salvezza in ligue 1 pur avendo il budget più piccolo dell'intero campionato. Possiamo parlare quasi di un'impresa, considerando che anche in Ligue 2 ci sono squadre molto più ricche di loro. Insomma...un trionfo di competenza.

Piccola curiosità riguardo a kwon, ha giocato soltanto 220 minuti in campionato...sono pochi vero, ma ha giocato più o meno gli stessi minuti di Nainggolan durante la prima metà stagione a Cagliari (quando arrivò a gennaio dal Piacenza).

Sperando che sia di buon auspicio anche per lui.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (26 Giugno 2017)

.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (30 Luglio 2017)

In amichevole contro il Strasburgo, ha giocato tutta la partita... inventandosi pure questa cosina, peccato per il seguito non tanto fortunato. 






Lasciate ogni speranza o voi che venite puntati da Kwon


----------



## MarcoMilanista (7 Agosto 2017)

Giocato tutti i 90' contro il Marsiglia, al Velodrome. Molto bene nel primo tempo, purtroppo la condizione fisica non è allo stesso livello di quella degli avversari (che hanno già due partite ufficiali tra le gambe) e nel secondo tempo è calato come tutto il Digione. 

Restano comunque delle cose positive da cui ripartire, come ad esempio la facilità che ha di muoversi negli spazi e la rapidità d'esecuzione...in una squadra più abituata a giocare insieme (molti giocatori nuovi nel Digione) potrebbe creare non pochi problemi alle difese avversarie. Ora non resta che migliorare l'intesa con i compagni di squadra (e se vedrete il video si intuirà in modo palese).

Edit: due parole sulla terza maglia del Digione: E' stupenda, una delle mie preferite di sempre.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (20 Agosto 2017)

Primo goal in ligue 1 per lui, non un gol stupendo...ma da opportunista






Oltre a questo, entra nell'azione del rigore con un bel filtrante per Sliti


----------



## MarcoMilanista (19 Novembre 2017)

solo goal


----------



## MarcoMilanista (2 Dicembre 2017)

Piede ruvido, ruvidissimo. 







per non parlare del suo ultimo goal (il 5° in totale)


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Mai sentito.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (1 Aprile 2018)

tae-KWON-do contro il Marsiglia...non ho la sfera di cristallo ma ho quasi la sensazione che l'anno prossimo cambierà squadra.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (15 Aprile 2018)

Il giocatore piace tanto a Rudi Garcia e il Marsiglia lo segue costantemente, ma a vedere le sue prestazioni in campo...forse non sono gli unici e tra le squadre che dovrebbe seguirlo ci sarebbe anche una squadra di Milano con 7 champions alle spalle, prima che sia troppo tardi.

Ieri uno dei migliori contro il Nantes, con tanto di gol. (9°)


----------



## MarcoMilanista (7 Maggio 2018)

Non ha la qualità tecnica di Borini, non ha lo scatto bruciante di Suso, per tacere delle capacità realizzative di Nikola...ma intanto siamo a 10 goal stagionali (più tre assist) giocando più o meno 2000 minuti. La matematica è semplice: questo ragazzo ha una media di un gol ogni due partite senza mai tirare i rigori e non gioca da centravanti (salvo in situazioni di emergenza). Al Milan abbiamo visto i peggiori cessi negli ultimi anni, gente che non ha neanche la metà del suo talento, non possiamo assolutamente permetterci di vederlo esplodere e poi costare 3 volte tanto. Sul mercato non esistono tantissimi giocatori talentuosi(ssimi) a basso prezzo (una decina di milioni) , vediamo di darci una svegliata.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (7 Maggio 2018)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Non ha la qualità tecnica di Borini, non ha lo scatto bruciante di Suso, per tacere delle capacità realizzative di Nikola...ma intanto siamo a 10 goal stagionali (più tre assist) giocando più o meno 2000 minuti. La matematica è semplice: questo ragazzo ha una media di un gol ogni due partite senza mai tirare i rigori e non gioca da centravanti (salvo in situazioni di emergenza). Al Milan abbiamo visto i peggiori cessi negli ultimi anni, gente che non ha neanche la metà del suo talento, non possiamo assolutamente permetterci di vederlo esplodere e poi costare 3 volte tanto. Sul mercato non esistono tantissimi giocatori talentuosi(ssimi) a basso prezzo (una decina di milioni) , vediamo di darci una svegliata.




Adoro questo ragazzo! 
Talento da prendere al volo.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Maggio 2018)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Non ha la qualità tecnica di Borini, non ha lo scatto bruciante di Suso, per tacere delle capacità realizzative di Nikola...ma intanto siamo a 10 goal stagionali (più tre assist) giocando più o meno 2000 minuti. La matematica è semplice: questo ragazzo ha una media di un gol ogni due partite senza mai tirare i rigori e non gioca da centravanti (salvo in situazioni di emergenza). Al Milan abbiamo visto i peggiori cessi negli ultimi anni, gente che non ha neanche la metà del suo talento, non possiamo assolutamente permetterci di vederlo esplodere e poi costare 3 volte tanto. Sul mercato non esistono tantissimi giocatori talentuosi(ssimi) a basso prezzo (una decina di milioni) , vediamo di darci una svegliata.



Vedo che ne hai fatto un'ossessione 

Bella segnalazione comunque, è un giocatore che non conosco per niente. Però vedo che in Ligue 1 sta facendo benissimo.

Giocherà al Mondiale?


----------



## MarcoMilanista (7 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vedo che ne hai fatto un'ossessione
> 
> Bella segnalazione comunque, è un giocatore che non conosco per niente. Però vedo che in Ligue 1 sta facendo benissimo.
> 
> Giocherà al Mondiale?



Titolare indiscusso, al 90% giocherà a destra in un 4-4-2...per sfruttare meglio le caratteristiche di Son, se quest'ultimo dovesse mancare all'appuntamento iridato (preghiamo il dio che no) allora giocherebbe da seconda punta in un 4-4-2 oppure ala in un 4-3-3. Da quando è stato inserito nell'XI titolare, la Corea del Sud ha preso un'altra dimensione a livello offensivo. Contro Svezia e Messico segneranno di sicuro, ne sono convinto al 100%...il problema è che ne prenderanno due volte tanto 

Personalmente adoro il giocatore sin dalla prima volta che l'ho visto, una tecnica da 9 mista a intelligenza da 10...non farà una carriera inferiore a Kagawa (infortuni permettendo)


----------



## MarcoMilanista (7 Maggio 2018)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Adoro questo ragazzo!
> Talento da prendere al volo.



Gran talento si, ad oggi in Francia c'è solo Keita di un livello superiore (soltanto per il momento) tra quelli che si servono come caratterisiche, ma costa di più, è meno versatile ed è una testa di min.

Ma nel Dijon ci sono altri talenti mica male, anche se al Milan non servono.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Maggio 2018)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Titolare indiscusso, al 90% giocherà a destra in un 4-4-2...per sfruttare meglio le caratteristiche di Son, se quest'ultimo dovesse mancare all'appuntamento iridato (preghiamo il dio che no) allora giocherebbe da seconda punta in un 4-4-2 oppure ala in un 4-3-3. Da quando è stato inserito nell'XI titolare, la Corea del Sud ha preso un'altra dimensione a livello offensivo. Contro Svezia e Messico segneranno di sicuro, ne sono convinto al 100%...il problema è che ne prenderanno due volte tanto
> 
> Personalmente adoro il giocatore sin dalla prima volta che l'ho visto, una tecnica da 9 mista a intelligenza da 10...non farà una carriera inferiore a Kagawa (infortuni permettendo)



Conosco poco il calcio asiatico, e non ti nascondo che una delle ragioni principali è che faccio una confusione cane coi nomi dei giocatori, soprattutto sudcoreani 

Però sono tendenzialmente giocatori che adoro per l'atteggiamento che hanno e per le capacità tecniche che sono mediamente ottime (forse perchè spesso devono sopperire a carenze atletiche) e per il calcio essenziale e in velocità che amano fare, tipo il famoso Son degli Spurs ma anche Park dello United di qualche anno fa... e sicuramente li guarderò ai prossimi mondiali con il "tuo" Kwon osservato speciale 

I giapponesi sinceramente li amo meno, li trovo molto più carenti sul piano tecnico (a parte rare eccellenze come Kagawa e Nakata) e ammetto che quel bidone di Honda me li ha fatti quasi odiare... ma allo stesso tempo mi affascina l'idea di una squadra dove si supera a malapena il 1,75 di altezza anche per difensori e portieri!

Curiosità: ma tifi Sud Corea??


----------



## MarcoMilanista (7 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Conosco poco il calcio asiatico, e non ti nascondo che una delle ragioni principali è che faccio una confusione cane coi nomi dei giocatori, soprattutto sudcoreani
> 
> Però sono tendenzialmente giocatori che adoro per l'atteggiamento che hanno e per le capacità tecniche che sono mediamente ottime (forse perchè spesso devono sopperire a carenze atletiche) e per il calcio essenziale e in velocità che amano fare, tipo il famoso Son degli Spurs ma anche Park dello United di qualche anno fa... e sicuramente li guarderò ai prossimi mondiali con il "tuo" Kwon osservato speciale
> 
> ...



I nomi sudcoreani sono difficili e creano confusione perchè sono composti da tre "nomi" ma in realtà per riconoscerli c'è un trucco, unisci i due nomi composti e poi hai il cognome. Kwon (changhoon e non chang hoon) Son (Heungmin e non Heung min) etc.

Per quanto riguarda l'atteggiamento, la nuova scuola non è più così, il 90% dei giocatori nati dopo gli anni 90 sono delle femminucce assurde senza nessuna ambizione e la stessa voglia di allenarsi di Balotelli, però in compenso le loro qualità tecniche sono migliorate rispetto al passato. Anzi la nuovissima generazione (nati dal 98 in poi) è ad un gradino ancora più alto a livello di tecnica individuale, roba che non ha niente da invidiare al Belgio e le migliori scuole europee. Kwon e gli altri coreani "europeei" rappresentano una sorta di prime sperimentazioni della presente scuola, anche se come sempre ci vogliono anni per produrre talenti di qualità in maniera costante. Si spera se non altro che i nuovi talenti abbiano la vecchia mentalità e non la "nuova". Resta il problema che i migliori talenti giocano negli stessi ruoli e non vi sia una generazione "omogenea" in termini di sfornati: ti ritrovi il terzino che non sa crossare e neanche difendere, poi a centrocampo hai tre scelte di ottimo livello per un ruolo. 

Non tifo la Corea del Sud, la seguo per Kwon e un pò per curiosità, potrebbero benissimo diventare il Belgio degli anni 2020 se risolvono il problema di "tanti talenti in pochi ruoli".

Edit: appena ho inviato il messaggio, ho trovato questo nel topic dei coreani all'estero. 7 goal su 10 sono su tiri "diretti" senza tocco di palla tranne che per il tiro. Lol.


----------



## ralf (7 Maggio 2018)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Non ha la qualità tecnica di Borini, non ha lo scatto bruciante di Suso, per tacere delle capacità realizzative di Nikola...ma intanto siamo a 10 goal stagionali (più tre assist) giocando più o meno 2000 minuti. La matematica è semplice: questo ragazzo ha una media di un gol ogni due partite senza mai tirare i rigori e non gioca da centravanti (salvo in situazioni di emergenza). Al Milan abbiamo visto i peggiori cessi negli ultimi anni, gente che non ha neanche la metà del suo talento, non possiamo assolutamente permetterci di vederlo esplodere e poi costare 3 volte tanto. Sul mercato non esistono tantissimi giocatori talentuosi(ssimi) a basso prezzo (una decina di milioni) , vediamo di darci una svegliata.



Contro il Lione so che è stato seguito da scout del Tottenham e da altre squadre inglesi.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (7 Maggio 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> Contro il Lione so che è stato seguito da scout del Tottenham e da altre squadre inglesi.



e domenica scorsa c'erano scout del Marsiglia e del Newcastle. Ma se dovessi scegliere, preferirei vederlo restare in Francia oppure venire qui al Milan, non al Tottenham o peggio al Newcastle.


----------



## juventino (8 Maggio 2018)

In Italia purtroppo c’è ancora molta riluttanza e probabilmente mancanza di contatti tra gli addetti ai lavori a puntare su talenti provenienti dall’Asia (si preferisce sempre il Sudamerica), ma ormai è assodato che dalla Corea e dal Giappone possono uscire ottimi giocatori.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2018)

Se va in porto il progetto squadre-B questo, come tanti altri talenti, potrà esser preso giovanissimo per farlo crescere in casa propria.


----------



## Goro (8 Maggio 2018)

Mirabelli e la sua "rete di scouting internazionale " non lo noteranno mai


----------



## MarcoMilanista (8 Maggio 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Mirabelli e la sua "rete di scouting internazionale " non lo noteranno mai



Praticamente il suo raggio d'azione si limita alla Bundesliga e alla Serie A. E in estate non si seguono i mondiali perché si va al mare!!!


----------



## MarcoMilanista (14 Maggio 2018)

Pressa e sarai premiato :


----------



## MarcoMilanista (19 Maggio 2018)

Rottura del tendine d'Achille. 30 secondi prima di essere sostituito...non aggiungo altro.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (9 Settembre 2018)

In fase di riabilitazione, la data del suo ritorno non è possibile stabilirla e nemmeno il livello del giocatore post infortunio.

Il livello del giocatore precedente all'infortunio invece....







Con lui, e altri giocatori importanti rimasti a casa per infortunio, la Corea del Sud avrebbe fatto un miglior mondiale. Mentre lui sarebbe finito in un club che gioca l'Europa League.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (19 Dicembre 2018)

Ritorno dopo 7 mesi (giorno più giorno meno) d'assenza.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (27 Gennaio 2019)

primo goal in Ligue 1 dopo il rientro da un lungo infortunio. Sta tornando il vecchio Kwon


----------

